# "Joist" app for estimating smaller jobs



## ValleyReno's

Hey guys, I hope I'm not double posting here. I searched the threads and couldn't find anything about it. 

Anyways, we are a small, 2 man, residential remodeling company we decided to venture off on our own about 2 months ago and have a legitimate business now. 

At first, we weren't really busy so I had the time to build my quotes on paper for the time being until I found an estimating software I was comfortable with. But as we beginning to get established in our city, I simply do not have that kind of time anymore. 

I just started using the "Joist" app for iOS and, so far, I really like it. All thats needed is to input your company's information once the initial setup and it builds your company letterhead and everything for all of your quotes from that. It allows you to email and/or print your quotes and tracks all open bids, all paid and unpaid invoices, monthy


----------



## ValleyReno's

Sorry, I accidentally hit post haha. 

Anyways, I was wondering if anyone else has given Joist a real trial run and what their thoughts were on using it. 

Thanks


----------



## bbgcarpentry

ValleyReno's said:


> Sorry, I accidentally hit post haha. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone else has given Joist a real trial run and what their thoughts were on using it. Thanks


just like invoice to go does already


----------



## twill59

Right now I'm waiting on the Droid version. Got started with it. Had problems. Called them. They told me it's not up for Droids yet, but coming very very soon


----------



## bbgcarpentry

*need more*



twill59 said:


> Right now I'm waiting on the Droid version. Got started with it. Had problems. Called them. They told me it's not up for Droids yet, but coming very very soon



Loving the app save lots of time,but ireally need to be able to add pages for the items so i can have a page for deck items,a page for trim,a page for exterior work then i would be craxy for this app

I showed to to few buddies and they said the same


----------



## S.U.M

*"Joist" App For Estimating Smaller Jobs*

I guess these guys have set a management company also, just emailed me a month off so ago, got a couple of jobs to look at for them, not sure about it, having someone who ain't in the business manage a project I am doing ain't exciting me to much. They want 10% of the estimate cost, as the kids say ...meh


----------



## bbgcarpentry

10 % is ok if im making 10% more


----------



## lindac10

If anyone is willing to test out the new JobFLEX app, they're giving away 6 months of the PRO version for free (worth $600). You can sign up here (scroll to bottom of page): 
http://www.job-flex.com/google-play


----------



## knaveman67

Joist is fantastic. It's simple and FREE. My only issue is not being able to use it offline. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bbgcarpentry

I love joist to just need a pro version


----------



## lindac10

Just an FYI, JobFLEX is usable from anywhere, with or without an internet or wifi connection. We use it in our contracting business, works great.


----------



## builditguy

So explain this app to me. It's free, and there is no pro version. So there's no version that can make them money? Is the app full of advertising?
I looked at the website. They have alot of people working and it says they are hiring. 
How are they making money. Without signing up, and seeing for myself, I would have to think it is advertising. Right?
Someone who is using this would be able to answer. 
Also, I assume it is only for your phone? I'm not one that likes to type on my phone. Do I have to type estimates on my phone?

Someone just needs to tell me to sign up and find out for myself, but if someone wants to answer, thank you.


----------



## mnld

Sign up and find out for yourself. I've been using it for quite a while now and like it. Use it on my phone and tablet. Pretty sure there a version for Windows 8 or 9 or 75 or whatever number it is that is set up like Android.

Edit. Guess not. Just l looked it up. I was thinking of something totally unrelated. Oops. Not enough coffee this morning.


----------



## PBHBill

builditguy said:


> So explain this app to me. It's free, and there is no pro version. So there's no version that can make them money? Is the app full of advertising?
> I looked at the website. They have alot of people working and it says they are hiring.
> How are they making money.



Having done some work for a family that has a company that among things, builds apps. That is the beginning and beta testing. Sometimes years of the app for free before they monetize it and/or charge for it.


----------



## knaveman67

It works on phone, tablet, and web browser.. You can use it on any device and it syncs data across all of them. It's free with no advertising so far. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## builditguy

I guess I can understand how they wouldn't need much revenue. There is really only time involved in building an app and once it gets going, there are probably only tweeks to update it.

You've got my interest. You have to keep in mind, I'm probably considered old school. I only use my phone for talking, text, email, and a weather app. Oh, and of course a flashlight.

I still write my estimates on a legal pad and then type them out. Every job has its own manila folder. I keep everything associated with every job, including printed emails. 

I'm ready for a new phone right now. That's another thread though.


----------



## mrcharles

I tried it for a little while. To me it would be a useful tool if I only did one trade like painting or something that was easier tracked for productivity. I didn't find it useful for my scopes of work.


----------



## Aledrell

So I started using Joist I was wondering the same thing. How are they making any money off this app. Then I noticed that I couldn't really export my invoices or estimates as PDFs without emailing them through the joist program aka site server. 
I don't like this because it makes me think the company is gathering and selling my customers' information.....


----------



## ASInsulation

I will be looking into that app Linda. Not very often you see insulation/air sealing listed as an option on these programs. We typically need to customize everything to our needs. And the proposal looks pretty good as well. Thanks


----------



## BarryP

It's a great app...
I am sure it is limited for many, but the fact that you can see whether the email was opened or not is huge (for sales).

I use it on my tablet all of the time.

About being free... I am sure, as they gather a following with the free app, down the road they will offer premium add ons for a fee.


----------



## RyanSB

I've been using Joist for about a year with my handyman business. It's worked great for my uses. I have the pro version and my only complaint is it doesn't sync with QB desktop just the online version.


----------



## A&E Exteriors

Used it for 5 years, had the pro version. Loved it. 




Sent from my motorola razr using Tapatalk


----------

